# Reasonable fence cost



## wberry85 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have 2000 ft of fence I need put up for cattle. Planning on t post/hog wire, 4 ft. Someone just came through with a quote for $18k and I about spit my drink out. What are yall paying because I dont believe its that much. I'm in north GA.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yeah. That is high. 

Can you do the work yourself?


----------



## wberry85 (Feb 28, 2013)

Yeah I could, but it will be slow progress. If I could pay a reasonable price to get it done faster I would but hearing $18k set my BS meter off.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Get to the local feed store and ask for recommendations of local fence builders.


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

Is that including material or just labor?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

If it is for cattle, why use hog wire? That is a lot of your cost. It at least ten times harder to put up hog wire, than a few strands of barb wire. Or two strands of hotwire. One at knee height, and one waist high, with a good solar powered fencer.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Most decent fence builders can give you a ballpark price per lineal foot right over the telephone. They will have to come see your site, to nail down exact cost, but this should give you an idea. Get on the phone and talk to a couple fence building contractors.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Cheapest real fence, not a couple hot wires is woven wire...about 150 bucks per 330 feet for the fencing plus posts.


Here is the tuff fence at 230 per 330 feet roll....

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/red-brand-cattle-fence-48-in-h?cm_vc=IOPDP1

No matter what fence a hot wire is a good idea...…

I would say 3K in materials would get you everything needed....any posts, gates and hot wire set up.…….included. A easy ballpark method...give or take a lot is to double the cost of materials for labor...….so 6K installed.....but that still seems fairly high, but way more reasonable than 18K.


This is pretty easy to do, unless you live on bedrock deposits where digging the few post holes is impossible.


Here a vid on how simple it is.....


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

7k panels, 2.3k tposts + whatever wire to secure it to posts + bracing/gate kits & posts for that. Then labor.
Idk how much labor goes for such a simple project.

That's the 55$ small hole panel, not regular hole panel, which is 23$.
Roll fencing would be cheaper, but needs stretching, good bracing and such. More labor intensive.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

It should be in the ballpark of 3-5$ per foot, depending upon how many corners, braces, and gates are needed, do you want barbed wire on the bottom, 1 or 2 strands on top ect.
Things like Terrain changes require more H braces ect... High quality brands like american wire, red brand ect cost more.... Goucho is cheaper...but you get what you pay for...

DiY is always cheaper


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

Using your tractor should make DIY a lot easier. Use the 3 point to hook up a post hole driller and use the 3 point itself to stretch the wire with. Not an afternoon's work for what you are talking about, but not months either.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

We paid $2.70 a foot plus extra for H posts, etc. We used wooden posts and a good quality 4 foot fencing with a strand of barb wire on the top.


----------



## wberry85 (Feb 28, 2013)

shawnlee said:


> Cheapest real fence, not a couple hot wires is woven wire...about 150 bucks per 330 feet for the fencing plus posts.
> 
> 
> Here is the tuff fence at 230 per 330 feet roll....
> ...


This is about what I was expecting. $6k seems pretty reasonable to me. They dont give me a breakdown of what they are charging for labor but I have done enough fence work to know what materials cost. 

I can and have put up plenty of fence, but with two jobs its just not what I'd like to spend my off time doing. Something tells me the guys who came out saw a pretty young blonde girl with a nice truck in the driveway and thought it might be a good chance to make some money. If I had been home when they came out to consult I wonder if the price would have been different lol.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes. Absolutely.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Just got a quote on posts and standard wire fencing for $6 a linear foot, about $12,000 for your amount. That seemed high for my area so I'm waiting on other quotes. Too old and lazy to do it myself, but plenty of ranchers/farmers in my area I can hire as temp labor to do it if needed.

Jeff


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I ran the 300' roles of TSC redline fencing, posts all with me, myself and a tractor. If I had two jobs I might think about paying to have it done too but dang, not for 18K. A third of that would be more in line.
I had quotes from 4 different companies a few years ago for a 40'x40' pole barn. a) 22k b) 19k 3) 24k and d) 43k. I called the company with the gold plated business cards and asked why so much? "Because sir, it is a quality product and because we can."


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

GTX63 said:


> I ran the 300' roles of TSC redline fencing, posts all with me, myself and a tractor. If I had two jobs I might think about paying to have it done too but dang, not for 18K. A third of that would be more in line.
> I had quotes from 4 different companies a few years ago for a 40'x40' pole barn. a) 22k b) 19k 3) 24k and d) 43k. I called the company with the gold plated business cards and asked why so much? "Because sir, it is a quality product and because we can."


Did you build a device to carry and unroll your wire from the tractor?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I did not. But I did use my 3 point for a fence stretcher.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

GTX63 said:


> I did not. But I did use my 3 point for a fence stretcher.


Here is my fence in rolling tool. It consists of a steel tube with a hitch pin welded to one end, which rests in a 3 point drawbar, and the other end recessed and drilled to pin a center link. I made a center link out of a piece of pipe, curved so it would not interfere with the roll of fence.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

Iowa state fence cost https://www.extension.iastate.edu/AGDm/livestock/html/b1-75.html


----------



## wberry85 (Feb 28, 2013)

farminghandyman said:


> Iowa state fence cost https://www.extension.iastate.edu/AGDm/livestock/html/b1-75.html
> View attachment 70110


I saw that. It would be cheaper for me to fly the whole fencing crew to GA from Iowa to build my fence than it would to pay the $18k the locals quoted me.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

could there have been a misunderstanding think it was for chain link?

this site from Atlanta Georgia would potentially indicate that,

_Atlanta Fences Costs & Prices - ProMatcher Cost Report_
https://fences.promatcher.com/cost/atlanta-ga-fences-costs-prices.aspx


----------



## wberry85 (Feb 28, 2013)

Sadly no, the woven wire and t posts are clearly outlined on the invoice. That website seems helpful though so I filled out the form and hopefully someone reasonable will give me a call. Thanks for the info.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

We hired someone to put in our first woven wire fencing basically so we could see how they did it. We purchased all of the fencing, post, etc. We did a 5 acre pasture and they labor from the two guys that put it up was $1500. For us it was an investment in our education/knowledge. After they did the first pasture, we did the remaining ourselves. Had a great neighbor farmer with a post driver on his tractor that came and set the corner post for free cause “that’s what neighbors do”.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Does the invoice say woven wire or hog wire ?
Around here hog wire means hog panels. 
They are pretty pricy. 

What are you fencing in, what are you fencing out ?


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

IndyDave said:


> Here is my fence in rolling tool. It consists of a steel tube with a hitch pin welded to one end, which rests in a 3 point drawbar, and the other end recessed and drilled to pin a center link. I made a center link out of a piece of pipe, curved so it would not interfere with the roll of fence.
> View attachment 70060
> View attachment 70062
> View attachment 70064
> ...


Since I had to build some fence and therefore had to mount up my fence spool, here are pictures of it ready to use.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Seems simple and effective.......I like it.


----------

